# Eigene "OPC" Forum Category



## Dr. OPC (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne anregen, dieses Forum ("Hochsprachen & OPC") zu Teilen und ein eigenes OPC-Forum einzurichten. Alle bestehenden OPC-Threads, und natürlich alle neuen Threads in diese neue Forum-Category umzuziehen.

Es ist einfach zu mühselig zwischen den ganzen "nicht-OPC-Threads" und Hotline- und Bugfix-Anfragen für Libnodave und andere Bibliotheken, die wirklich OPC-relevanten Themen herauszufiltern.

Dieser Thread ist dazu gedacht eure Meinungen hierzu abzufragen und den Betreiber zu bitten den Umzug durchzuführen, damit anschließend eine bessere Nutzbarkeit der hier gesammelten Informationen erzielt wird.

Also, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

gute Idee, vlt. dann noch ein extra ordner nur für Libnodave. Da kommen
auch so viele Anfragen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2010)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> ich würde gerne anregen, dieses Forum ("Hochsprachen & OPC") zu Teilen und ein eigenes OPC-Forum einzurichten. Alle bestehenden OPC-Threads, und
> natürlich alle neuen Threads in diese neue Forum-Category umzuziehen.



Hallo,

je mehr Kategorien es gibt, desto schwieriger ist es für
Fragesteller, die passende Kategorie zu finden. Manchmal
ist für eine Libnodave-Fragenden der Hinweis auf OPC sinnvoll, 
manchmal auch umgekehrt, dann hat man ein gemischte 
Diskussion. Ob da eine Trennung sinnvoll ist - ich bin 
unentschlossen.


----------



## bits'bytes (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich finde diese Aufteilung würde Sinn machen!

Gute Idee....

bg
bb


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

vlt. sollten wir es so lösen: "Wer den falschen Ordner wählt, wird gesperrt"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> vlt. sollten wir es so lösen: "Wer den falschen Ordner wählt, wird gesperrt"



Nee, der muss an dem Webinar (was für ein Wort ) "Das 1x1 
der Fragestellung im SPS-Forum" teilnehmen, das Du gerade 
vorbereitest ... :shock:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

Schon Fertig:



> Hallo neues Forumsmitglied,
> ich heiße Sie im Namen des SPS-Forum's sehr Herzlich Willkomen.
> Damit ihre Frage von den Spezialisten gefunden werden kann, bitte
> ich Sie darum einmal alle Menü's bzw. Ordner anzucklicken.
> ...


 
ist das so in Ordnung Gerhard?


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 Juli 2010)

Die "Auswahl" der richtigen Category ist natürlich für einen "Neuling" nicht immer ganz einfach, zuviele Subcategories sind vieleicht auch verwirrend.

Andererseits, denke ich das "OPC" sich im Umfeld Automatisierungstechnik als eigenständiger Begriff etabliert hat und auch ein Fragesteller/Themenstarter meistens weiß wie er das einsortieren muss. Die (wenigen) "Irrläufer" kann man immer noch (freundlich) in eine andere Category verschieben oder (dezent) drauf verweisen.

Daher denke ich das es insgesamt übersichtlicher wird wenn es im "SPS-Forum" eine eigene "OPC-SubCategory" gibt. Das wäre nicht nur einfacher für die Fragesteller sondern auch für die, die antworten. Ich frage mich ausserdem, ob diese "OPC-Category" nicht sogar besser unterhalb von "Automatisierung" hängt anstelle von "Computer" bzw. "Hochsprachen"? Aber das ist vielleicht eine nachrangige Diskussion.

Also, gibt es weitere Befürworter/Gegner dieses Vorschlags ?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wer den falschen Ordner wählt, wird gesperrt




Hab schon die SuFu benutzt, aber nix gefunden.. An meinem Auto ist ständig die Airbag-Warnleucht an!! Wer kann mir helfen???



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juli 2010)

*Doktorchen, dann mach doch mal eine Umfrage*

Hallo,



			
				Dr.OPC schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was meint ihr dazu?



Doktorchen, es gibt in diesem Board für registrierte User die Möglichkeit, eine Umfrage zu starten und ein Votum Pro/Contra anzuregen. Ich persönlich hätte in diesem Fall für "Ja" gestimmt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBFS (29 Juli 2010)

Ich wähle



> *Webinar*


 
zum Unwort des Jahres 2010. 

Frank


----------

